# 2016-2017 la nína winter



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

Heard them say on the news that a strong la nína is in the making for this winter. With us it usually seems to bring quite a bit of snow in the midwest. Too early to even guess right now though. Just thought I'd share.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Hows the rain in KC


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

We are pretty much into a drought here. We hit our average last year, in one day, but that was bout it.


----------



## Derek'sDumpstersInc (Jul 13, 2014)

1olddogtwo;2145882 said:


> Hows the rain in KC


Up until today, it's pretty much been non-existent the last 3 weeks. It's been so hot/dry that I actually had to skip about 1/4 of my mowing accounts this week due to lack of growth. Starting last night/this morning, it's pretty much been non stop rain most of the day and is forecasted to keep it up through tomorrow afternoon. Saying we may see about 5-6 inches by the time it's all done. How about you, how are things up there?

JMH, hope you are right. We could use a good winter after our last 2 fails.


----------



## FISHERBOY (Aug 13, 2007)

http://www.ospo.noaa.gov/Products/ocean/sst/anomaly/index.html


----------

